# Airstone 24x7?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys
I just added an airpump to my CRS tank.

Will running it 24x7 be OK? I hear it will raise pH.?

My CO2 shuts off after 8hrs. Will there be a huge spike in pH?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

pH looks about the same, no noticeable difference


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> pH looks about the same, no noticeable difference


You have to check the PH lets say about 4-5 hours after the CO2 is shut off.
In my planted hi-tech tank there is a change in PH when the CO2 isn't working. I dont keep shrimps in my hi-tech tank bcoz of PH swings n fertilizers as well.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Leave the o2 on 24/7. High levels of O2 are great in crs tanks.

Also leave your co2 on 24/7 at a very low dose. This is what the breeders in asia claim will reduce the effect of ph swing.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Leave the o2 on 24/7. High levels of O2 are great in crs tanks.
> 
> Also leave your co2 on 24/7 at a very low dose. This is what the breeders in asia claim will reduce the effect of ph swing.


What is the point of injecting CO2 if you have an air pump/airstone on all the time?

The rate of diffusion of CO2 out of the water would likely be much faster than the rate of diffusion into the water column...


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

O jeeze did some reading .....

Did i just waste $20 buying an airpump?

My CRS were breeding fine and found 4-5 CRS shrimplets. Added airstone last night....


Gonna measure pH right now before bed and tomorrow morning after CO2 is off for a good 8 hrs. Hopefully the change wont be too much! Will post back tomorrow morning.

Ph as of midnight right after co2 shut off is 6.2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tom Barr has reportedly bred SS grade CRS following the EI regimen as well as with CO2 injection...

Also, people often keep Discus with CO2 running during the day, but off at night...

In general, it is agreed that the pH swings caused by CO2 injection during the day, and the lack of injection at night will not cause deaths.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Over night my pH swung from 6.2 to 6.5 in 8 hrs....

Will report back at 4PM a full 15hrs with CO2 off

8hrs of CO2 (+O2)
16hrs of O2 (no CO2)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

You don't need to over complicate things.

Most breeders in asia run co2 and o2 together 24/7.
It works for them and some keep jprl.

This also minimizes ph swings compared to turning your co2 on and off constantly.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

seems like a lot of work...


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd also just leave the co2 on 24/7 at a low rate. Turning the co2 off doesnt change the pH a whole lot unless you are pumping an insane amount of co2 during the day and turning it off at night. 

I've heard conflicting arguments about co2 + dosing and CRS. Some argue that CRS are fragile as heck and some say they are quite hardy. I'd like to believe the later.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok 16hrs with CO2 off my ph is now 6.7-6.8.

Almost a 0.5 rise in ph over 16hrs? Seems safe.... Will look if my shrimpletts Are still alive when I get home again. :s


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Found 4 shrimpletts, looks like no deaths and found a berried CRS...

I wish someone knew if a ph swing from cut in co2 is bad for CRS during the night up to 0.5 ph swing.

I think I can return my airpump as it is a loud humming noise and I think it's defective.... 
I wonder if surface agitation is enough or if my ph swings regardless at night when I shut off my co2 like usual .... Hmmmm


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There is no hard, fast evidence (i.e. peer reviewed articles) that will indicate whether or not pH swings caused by CO2 injection and subsequent off gassing are harmful (how would you even begin to measure that...)

Most of the "evidence" that you hear will be anecdotal. For some people, they will insist that turning off CO2 at night will kill shrimp, while others will say that there is no such harm.

Just do what you like, and if it works for you, stick with it. For me, I see no harm in turning the CO2 on/off, so that is what I did.


----------

